# implantation? Ovulation? going nutso?



## Fluffhead (Oct 30, 2004)

Ok heres the dealio...I gotta write this quickly before dh comes in here, reads what Im writing, and FREAKS OUT!
Facts:
-I am 10 weeks POSTPARTUM
-I am EXTREMELY fertile...dh has so much as just looked at me and Ive ended up preggo...
-I am BF exclusively and on demand
-I got my period back on July 17th
-My period ended on July 22
-We planned to use natural whatever its called but got carried away in the moment...no protection no nothing...he let loose inside!!!







:
-I have a 28 day cycle
-Today is day 21 (I think) because its August 6th
-I have cramping, ohh cramping on my right side-JUST the right side
-I also have sticky mucousy wetness going on, more so than usual.....
-fatigue of course (but Im EBF and mama to two other high maintenance kiddos)

I have a normal down to the minute 28 day cycle...never misses a beat. I should know this by now seeing as how I have three kiddos now...but Im sooooo confused and cannot think straight.

Have I ovulated yet? Is that the cramping?

OR....

Could this be implantation??

Please critique this....


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't have insight into what was going on, but I wanted to give you a







Personally, my body did completely wacky cycles while nursing for a LONG time. I hope everything turns out fine. keep us posted

peace,
Laura


----------

